# Σκέψεις για την εποχή της πληροφορίας



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2014)

Ένας διαφορετικός Γεωργελές, για την *εποχή της πληροφορίας* (Edito 471, _Athens Voice_):

Δυσκολεύομαι να προσαρμοστώ στην «εποχή της πληροφορίας». Ίσως είναι και κατασκευαστικό πρόβλημα, θέμα χαρακτήρα. Δεν είμαι καλός στο να κάνω πολλά πράγματα μαζί, μπορώ να συγκεντρώνομαι σε κάτι. Μα τι κάνεις στο σπίτι σου τόσες ώρες, με ρωτάνε. Δεν ξέρω τι ν’ απαντήσω. Σκέφτομαι; Ξάπλωσα στον καναπέ να κάνω ένα τσιγάρο στη μία και μετά είδα το ρολόι και ήταν 4μισι το πρωί; Τα smartphones ήταν η χαριστική μου βολή. Μέχρι τότε, πέρναγαν μερικές ώρες, ένα σαββατοκύριακο χωρίς να ανοίξω το laptop. Τώρα, ούτε λεπτό. Πέρασε καιρός μέχρι να ανακαλύψω πώς απενεργοποιείς τον ήχο. Ντριν, τηλέφωνο. Ντον, μήνυμα. Ντιν, mail. Ειδοποίηση. Ενημέρωση. Και πάλι, η απενεργοποίηση σταδιακά. Πρώτα αφαιρείς τον ήχο, αφήνεις τη δόνηση. Μετά αφαιρείς και τη δόνηση, στο αθόρυβο. Μετά αφαιρείς λειτουργίες εντελώς. Σε λίγο θα χρειάζεσαι μεθαδόνη για τη στέρηση. Κι αν χάσω τίποτα; Αν τώρα που μιλάμε, συμβαίνει κάτι σοβαρό; Ψυχαναγκαστική συμπεριφορά, υπερεπιτάχυνση του χρόνου, το ίντερνετ όπως ναρκωτικά. Πατάς το κουμπί ανανέωσης σελίδας ξανά και ξανά περιμένοντας ένα –πολύ σημαντικό σίγουρα– ψήγμα πληροφορίας που όμως δεν σου φτάνει, το επόμενο θα είναι –σίγουρα– σημαντικότερο. Ξέρω πώς είναι, δεν θέλω ποτέ ξανά να εξαρτηθώ από κάτι στη ζωή μου, μου φτάνουν όσα με βαραίνουν ήδη.

Είμαι συνεχώς κουρασμένος. Όπως φαίνεται, μόνο εγώ είμαι κουρασμένος. Οι άλλοι γύρω μου, τα ξέρουν όλα και ξεκούραστα. Διάβασες το άρθρο, την εφημερίδα; Ρωτάω με αφέλεια. Στο ίντερνετ δεν χρειάζεται να διαβάσεις άρθρα, στα social media τα πάντα μεταδίδονται σε ρυθμό αστραπής. Σε τίτλους. Κάποιος «φίλος» το ανεβάζει, κάποιος άλλος το σχολιάζει. Ο Σαμαράς και τα «πατερημά», γελάσαμε. Ο Τσίπρας και «η Ελλάδα είναι ο ισχυρός ενεργειακός εταίρος του 2020», lol, ξεκαρδιστήκαμε. Ακαριαίες ατάκες, «ετοιμάζω την κελεμπία του σεΐχη». Κάποτε διάβαζα 2-3 εφημερίδες την ημέρα, 10 άρθρα. Τώρα 20 site και 50 άρθρα. Κοιτάζω την οθόνη και νιώθω μια φλέβα στους κροτάφους να χτυπάει, πρέπει να αφομοιώσω έναν τεράστιο όγκο πληροφορίας σε λίγο χρόνο. Νιώθω συνεχώς κουρασμένος. Μα αυτό που έγραψες συνέβη την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, γιατί δεν γράφεις κάτι άλλο, μου λέει. Κοιτάζω με απορία. Δεν πρέπει να μάθω τι συνέβη; Δεν πρέπει να το ψάξω; Δεν πρέπει να μάθω τι λένε οι άλλοι γι’ αυτό; Δεν πρέπει να κάτσω να σκεφτώ τι σημαίνει και αν εγώ έχω πραγματικά κάτι να πω, μια καινούργια πρωτότυπη σκέψη; Πώς γίνονται αυτά σε μια μέρα;

Υπερεπιτάχυνση του χρόνου, δυσκολία αφομοίωσης, πληθωρισμός πληροφοριών, αύξηση ερεθισμάτων, μείωση χρόνου νευρικής αντίδρασης, αποδυνάμωση ευαισθησίας. Η βιντεοηλεκτρονική γενιά. Ο οργανισμός υποχρεώνεται να επιταχύνει τις αντιδράσεις του, μειώνεται ο διαθέσιμος χρόνος για την επεξεργασία των ερεθισμάτων. Η επικοινωνία γίνεται χωρίς το χρόνο να αντιληφθείς τι σημαίνουν οι πληροφορίες, τι εννοεί ο άλλος, να πιάσεις επαφή μαζί του. Η ευαισθησία, η αντίληψη πληροφοριών δηλαδή που δεν διατυπώνονται, συνεχώς μειώνεται.

Μαθαίνουμε τα πάντα, ξέρουμε κάθε λεπτό τι συμβαίνει στο Κίεβο, αλλά δεν υπάρχει χρόνος να διαβάσεις μια ανάλυση για την Ουκρανία, τη Βενεζουέλα. Στα social media περισσεύει το συναίσθημα και απουσιάζει δραματικά η γνώση, η κατανόηση. Η επικοινωνία απλοποιείται, εσύ είσαι υπέρ ή κατά; Εσύ με ποιους είσαι; Ή εμείς ή αυτοί. Το ενδεχόμενο να μην είσαι ούτε με τους εμείς ούτε με τους αυτοί γίνεται όλο και πιο δύσκολο. Κατά έναν όχι περίεργο τρόπο, η απλοποίηση οδηγεί σε στρατόπεδα. Αυτό δηλαδή που θέλουμε να αποφύγουμε. Το μέλλον ως επιστροφή στο παρελθόν. Στην εποχή που απελευθερώνονται οι συμπεριφορές και οι αποχρώσεις πολλαπλασιάζονται, η επιτάχυνση και η απλοποίηση οδηγούν πάλι σε βολικές στρατεύσεις. Μαζί ή εναντίον; Πάρε θέση.

Στην υπερπληροφόρηση των νέων μέσων χρειάζεται βιαιότητα, επιθετικότητα για να ξεχωρίσεις. Δεν γράφεις ονόματα, μου λέει, πολλές αφηρημένες έννοιες, ανάλυση καταστάσεων, μήπως είσαι ουδέτερος; Στο ίντερνετ οι τίτλοι πρέπει να περιέχουν ονόματα, τίτλος με κάποιον επώνυμο έχει 7 φορές περισσότερα «κλικ» από τους υπόλοιπους. Αν το κείμενό σου ξεπερνάει τις δυο οθόνες ελάχιστοι συνεχίζουν την ανάγνωση. Σε 140 χαρακτήρες δύσκολα μπορείς να αναπτύξεις μια ολοκληρωμένη σκέψη. Η ακτινοβολία κουράζει, ο χρόνος είναι ελάχιστος, πες μια ευφυή ατάκα, κάνε μια βίαιη επίθεση, στοχοποίησε κάποιον, κάνε τέλος πάντων κάτι γρήγορο, εύκολο, που μπορεί να μεταδοθεί αμέσως, να αναπαραχθεί μαζικά από χιλιάδες, να γίνει viral. Κι αν ντρέπεσαι, γι’ αυτό υπάρχει η ανωνυμία, βρες ένα ψευδώνυμο, γράψε πέθανε!, ψόφα, πουλημένε, εκτονώσου, μην το κρατάς μέσα σου. Στην εποχή της πληροφορίας, η αναζήτηση της γνώσης μόνο φαινομενικά είναι πιο εύκολη. Αντιμετωπίζει περισσότερες παρεμβολές, απαιτεί μεγαλύτερη προσπάθεια, συναντάει περισσότερες παγίδες.

Ήταν το editorial «10 ελληνικοί μύθοι» το καλύτερο κείμενο που έγραψα για την κρίση γιατί το διάβασαν 100 χιλιάδες άνθρωποι ή το διάβασαν επειδή είχε το σωστό τίτλο της σειράς «10 πράγματα που»; Κάποτε, τη δεκαετία του ’80 ήταν ένας γκουρού των media που είχε γίνει πασίγνωστος για τη φράση «το μέσον είναι το μήνυμα». Πάντα διαφωνούσα μ’ αυτή την άποψη, έλεγα, το περιεχόμενο είναι το παν, είναι ο βασιλιάς, αν το μήνυμα είναι ισχυρό είναι αδιάφορο με ποιο τρόπο θα μεταδοθεί. Μετά από 30 χρόνια, η φράση του Μακ Λούαν αρχίζει να αποκτάει νόημα. Σκίζει η Athens Voice τον τελευταίο καιρό, μου λένε οι φίλοι μου. Μετά από λίγο οι ίδιοι φίλοι λένε, έχετε μείνει πίσω στα social media. Κάναμε τίποτα, ρε παιδιά; ρωτάω στην εφημερίδα. Τίποτα δεν κάναμε, το Facebook πειράζει τους αλγόριθμους και αλλάζει συνέχεια το ποσοστό αναρτήσεων που στέλνει στον κάθε χρήστη. Οι άνθρωποι δεν ξέρουν συνήθως ότι αυτό που βλέπουν στον «τοίχο» τους είναι ένα μικρό μέρος του περιεχομένου του site. Όταν το ποσοστό αλλάζει, μεγαλώνει, νομίζουν ότι η Voice είναι το μεγαλύτερο site του κόσμου. Όταν μικραίνει, τη χάνουν από την οθόνη τους. Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις βλέπουν μόνο μια μερική εικόνα, πολύ μικρότερη, εντελώς διαφορετική απ’ αυτό που είναι η Athens Voice πραγματικά. Αν δεις την εφημερίδα μόνο από το FB, είναι αδύνατον να αντιληφθείς τι είναι συνολικά αυτό το μέσον ενημέρωσης. Βλέπεις τα άρθρα με τα περισσότερα like. Υποτίθεται ότι γίνεται για να βλέπει ο κάθε χρήστης ό,τι τον ενδιαφέρει. Κάνω πειράματα. Κάνω κάθε μέρα like μόνο στα άρθρα γνώμης. Μου ’ρχονται στην αρχική σελίδα μόνο χνουδωτά γατάκια. Λες να είναι ο Ζούκεμπεργκ τόσο σατανικός που να ξέρει ότι μου αρέσουν οι γάτες; Δεν έχω τίποτα με τα γατάκια. Ίσα-ίσα, έτσι θέλω να είναι το site, όπως η ζωή μας. Και σοβαρή και αστεία και χαλαρή και σαχλαμάρα και τρυφερότητα. Αλλά μόνο γατάκια;

Πρόβλημα στον παράδεισο. Πώς μπορείς να αξιολογήσεις το περιεχόμενο αν δεν το βλέπεις καν; Τι συμβαίνει όταν τα Μέσα είναι χιλιάδες αλλά στην πραγματικότητα όλοι είναι συνδεδεμένοι με ένα παντοδύναμο, δεν μπαίνουν απευθείας στο καθένα χωριστά αλλά τα αντιλαμβάνονται όπως τους τα μεταφέρει το ένα με το οποίο είναι μόνιμα συνδεδεμένοι; Και τι σημαίνει «ό,τι αρέσει στο χρήστη»; Εγώ δεν θέλω να βλέπω ό,τι προτιμώ, θέλω να ξαφνιάζομαι, θέλω να βλέπω τι αρέσει στους άλλους, δεν θέλω να αναπαράγω τις ήδη παγιωμένες προτιμήσεις μου, θέλω να αλλάζω. Η ομογενοποίηση, η επανάληψη, η παγιοποίηση προτύπων είναι συντηρητική, καταστρέφει τον πολιτισμό. Πρέπει να γράφουμε πια όπως καθορίζουν οι 2-3 παγκόσμιες μηχανές αναζήτησης;

Είμαι ευτυχής που πρόλαβα την επανάσταση της πληροφορικής. Με συναρπάζει το γεγονός ότι είμαι παντού, η επικοινωνία με περισσότερο κόσμο, η συνεχής αλληλοεπίδραση, η κατεδάφιση των ορίων του χώρου και του χρόνου, η δημοκρατικοποίηση των πομπών. 
Απλώς, νομίζω, τον καιρό που απερίσπαστος καθόμουν στον καναπέ και κοίταζα σιωπηλός το ταβάνι στο σκοτάδι, έγραφα καλύτερα.


----------

